# First Grooming



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I just dropped Nico off at the groomer for his first puppy trim. By way of background, I am not a dog person. I've never had a dog before and didn't want one, but the kids wore my husband down with their incessant begging (over the course of ten years) for a dog, and he finally agreed without giving me any choice in the matter. I just jumped in after the decision had been made to research and pick a breed I thought I could live with. So now I'm sitting here trying to figure out why I feel worse than I did when I dropped my kids off at daycare for the first time. He's only going to be there for two hours. How did this happen?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

HaHaHa! You have officially become a dog person! They just sneak in your heart & lives then you wonder how you would live without them! I know when i brought Tripp & Dream to the groomers & i had to drop them off, i could hear them kick, scream & cry. It literally broke my heart. I normally do all the grooming but i thought i would see how a professional groom would look. I think i do just as good a job so i do all the grooming now. PLus i cant hear them cry again, its just too upsetting.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh no. What are we gonna do with you when he has to be neutered.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I have been thinking about that too Michele. I have to bring Jax in the next few months to have fixed. I just hope i dont cry!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sunnygirl you have officially joined the world of "dog person" Happily, almost all the dog people I've met are terrific.

Susan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I never thought I would be a big dog person either (always had cats growing up) but now I baby Kubrick all the time. My sister can't believe it when I clean his face with a wet wipe after he eats. She says I'm crazy!

I can totally understand you being worried about leaving Nico at the groomers but hopefully he will come back beautiful and smelling sweet!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Those little buggers just creep up on you and into your heart! It is amazing as I too always had cats and said to people "I like dogs, but someone elses dogs" - Never thought I would ever want one. Now look at me, the crazy dog lady with 3 Havs!!!. 

Shannon, Love the new avatar, how cute!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was always a cat person. As a kid, I would resue kittens and smuggle them into the house. My Mom always thought she was hearing babies cry. ound: Then I had big dogs, and I loved them. They were such good dogs. But I still loved my cats, all 5 of them. 

Now I have two little fluff balls, and I can't remember life before them. I can't wait to get home to them in the afternoon. I love waking up with them in the morning and getting puppy kisses. We will be going away in a week or so, and I can't wait to get them both on the beach. :blah: Somebody stop me!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I have been a dog person since I was 4 yrs old at at 25 yrs old it is still hard for me to leave my dogs anywhere. Esp when I go on vacation...even though I have a trustworthy friend stay with them at my house...I HATE leaving them. And now that I don't work at an animal hospital anymore I don't know what I am going to do when I have to get Priss fixed????

Erin


----------

